# Finding the right breeder



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forums and currently in my research stage before actually buying my GSD pup.

I live in the North Dallas area (that's in Texas if you didn't know ) and I'm not quite familiar with any breeders in the area.

I've done some google searches to find someone but apart from what their website says, of course I won't know anything about them so I have a couple questions for you guys:

1) Does anyone know any good breeders that you can recommend in my general area (I say no further than 50 mile radius)?

2) What should I look for when I go look at puppies in regards to the facilities of the breeder (what are the red and green flags that I need to look for)?

3) I'm pretty familiar as to what to look for as far as temperament goes for a puppy, but what are the physical things I need to look for in the puppy (will I be given time able to take the puppy to the vet of my choice for an physical inspection)?

4) What is considered "standard" when it comes to guarantees by the breeder?

4.5) Are contracts written to insure that these guarantees are fulfilled?

Thanks in advance for all the help guys.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs

I believe Mellodee is in the Dallas area. She is the only breeder I know of in the area whose dogs I have either seen or met.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

At lot of your questions can be answered here.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome!

I'm not far from you - more than 50 miles, but Shreveport.

If I were you, I wouldn't limit your search to such a small radius.

Good luck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd check out this one if I were in TX: Van Meerhout German Shepherds - About Us


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

https://m.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152307535919060.1073742075.147408839059&type=3My foster is looking for a home.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Van Meerhout website says they are not planning a litter until late fall or winter. If you are looking for a working line I hear great things about Germelhaus near Dallas.


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses everyone.

-Josie: Sorry Josie, I'm not ready to get a dog at this very moment, like I said I'm still in my research phase before I make the big move. Also I was reading about your foster and I don't think it would be wise for me to bring a dog with dominant behavior to my house since I live with 4 other roommates.

-Dobby: Honestly I'm looking for more of a pet


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Working lines ARE pets as well. A good breeder can match you up with a puppy that's appropriate to your situation .. or tell you if her pups wouldn't be a good fit. I've only talked to MelloDee via email a few times and she was nice and forthcoming. She did have some older pups and maybe a new litter? Can't remember. I would contact her.

You might also check Rallhaus or Tidmore's ... farther away, but hey .. we're from Texas ... we can drive all day and still be in the state!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Jambo: Check out "Vom Vollkommen" in Amarillo. I have heard good things about Terry that's all I can tell you. 

Vollkommen German Shepherds


----------

